# Dog Groomer



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,
Moved to Kamares over 3 months ago and love it. No complaints so far apart from the time it takes to get any mail over from the UK.
Anyway what I need to ask is can anyone recommend a good dog groomer in the Paphos/Tala area. Our dog Tuppence is a 7year old golden retriever and she is slightly scared, especially with the shooting season upon us at the moment. Need someone who takes time with grooming, and loves the job.
thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Hi,
> Moved to Kamares over 3 months ago and love it. No complaints so far apart from the time it takes to get any mail over from the UK.
> Anyway what I need to ask is can anyone recommend a good dog groomer in the Paphos/Tala area. Our dog Tuppence is a 7year old golden retriever and she is slightly scared, especially with the shooting season upon us at the moment. Need someone who takes time with grooming, and loves the job.
> thanks


Hi,

Have you tried Shampooch in Geroskipou? Kelly, the owners daughter, does it.
99719034


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried Shampooch in Geroskipou? Kelly, the owners daughter, does it.
> 99719034


thank you


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Hi,
> Moved to Kamares over 3 months ago and love it. No complaints so far apart from the time it takes to get any mail over from the UK.
> Anyway what I need to ask is can anyone recommend a good dog groomer in the Paphos/Tala area. Our dog Tuppence is a 7year old golden retriever and she is slightly scared, especially with the shooting season upon us at the moment. Need someone who takes time with grooming, and loves the job.
> thanks


There is a mobile groomer that is fantastic. His name is Paul and his tel. is 96713060
He takes care of my mother-in-laws two dogs and actually carries one of her dogs in his arms like a baby from the house to the trailer where the doggy bath is. The other one is a a bit of a crazy golden retriever, but totally calms down and enjoys the attention when she is being groomed.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> Hi,
> Moved to Kamares over 3 months ago and love it. No complaints so far apart from the time it takes to get any mail over from the UK.
> Anyway what I need to ask is can anyone recommend a good dog groomer in the Paphos/Tala area. Our dog Tuppence is a 7year old golden retriever and she is slightly scared, especially with the shooting season upon us at the moment. Need someone who takes time with grooming, and loves the job.
> thanks


Hi, we are hoping to be over by march, with our dog Dylan and he will need a groomer and were wondering if you could let's us know how you get on with who ever you choose. Hope you don't mind me asking. Also, slightly off topic how is your dog Tuppence settling in over there. 
Thank you


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark&tina said:


> Hi, we are hoping to be over by march, with our dog Dylan and he will need a groomer and were wondering if you could let's us know how you get on with who ever you choose. Hope you don't mind me asking. Also, slightly off topic how is your dog Tuppence settling in over there.
> Thank you


Will let you know how we get on. Tuppence is getting groomed on Monday.
Also she has settled in very well. Taking it in her stride. When we arrived in August she found it very uncomfortable but we put on a large fan and she just sat beside it and she quickly adjusted to the heat.
The shooting season is here at the moment and she is slightly worried where the shots are coming from but apart from that its all good.
You will be fine coming out in March, Dylan will be used to the heat by the time it gets really hot.
All the best when you come out. We love it.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you Karen, that will be a great help, glad your loving it out there, we can't wait.
Just wondered what airline you used to get tuppence over and were you pleased with them.
Hope all goes well with tuppence on Monday.
Tina


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark&tina said:


> Thank you Karen, that will be a great help, glad your loving it out there, we can't wait.
> Just wondered what airline you used to get tuppence over and were you pleased with them.
> Hope all goes well with tuppence on Monday.
> Tina


we used Jet2.com from Glasgow to Paphos, no problem and they were the cheapest. If you want contact details who I dealt with let me know


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> we used Jet2.com from Glasgow to Paphos, no problem and they were the cheapest. If you want contact details who I dealt with let me know


Thanks Karen, but have checked and they only do down to the midlands. 
Will check with some other airlines, thanks again.


----------

